# Any News on Amazon 4K Support?



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

When I bought the Roamio at launch date, I was told by TiVo that support for Amazon 4K is around the corner and should be released soon.



However, with the new Fall 2015 update, the capability is still missing. 



Has anyone heard any news related to the release of the capability to watch Amazon Prime in UHD? Would be a shame it's not released soon because right now, it's Roamio: Watch Netflix and YouTube in 4K Edition!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Africanlivedit said:


> When I bought the Roamio at launch date, I was told by TiVo that support for Amazon 4K is around the corner and should be released soon.
> 
> However, with the new Fall 2015 update, the capability is still missing.
> 
> Has anyone heard any news related to the release of the capability to watch Amazon Prime in UHD? Would be a shame it's not released soon because right now, it's Roamio: Watch Netflix and YouTube in 4K Edition!


The Roamio is only capable of a 2K output. You need to be using a Bolt to have 4K output. Although the Bolt Amazon app is still limited to streaming the 2K encodes.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

Dohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh!!

Brain fart. I read the Roamio as the Bolt! LOL


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

bump!


----------



## SlickVik (Nov 30, 2011)

Come on Tivo this shouldn't take this long.. Roku 4, Amazon Fire 2 all have this out the gate!


----------



## jrtroo (Feb 4, 2008)

SlickVik said:


> Come on Tivo this shouldn't take this long.. Roku 4, Amazon Fire 2 all have this out the gate!


Tivo does not write the apps for other parties. Contact Amazon.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

jrtroo said:


> Tivo does not write the apps for other parties. Contact Amazon.


Actually, when I bought the Bolt, TiVo said they expect to have the app out VERY SOON.


----------



## NashGuy (May 2, 2015)

I'm hoping that while Amazon is working on an update to their TiVo app to allow for UHD streaming on Bolt that they also incorporate support for their new Prime add-on subscription services (Showtime, Starz, etc.) and that the update gets rolled out to Roamios too. And adding their 10 second skip back and forward controls (which lots of other devices have) would be awesome too.

You can reach Amazon with any feedback/requests for their TiVo app by emailing:
[email protected]


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

The bump.

Again, I was told by Amazon that we should see Amazon Prime 4K support before the end of year ... yet, crickets?


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Africanlivedit said:


> The bump.
> 
> Again, I was told by Amazon that we should see Amazon Prime 4K support before the end of year ... yet, crickets?


Still a week left. Although I've been using my Sony 4K TV for Amazon content lately because of the access to the HDR UHD encodes.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

Well, the year ended and still no UHD AIV. Anyone have any new estimate or educated guess as to when it'll show up?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

We've got nothing. But pretty sure it's generally a "sooner rather than later" thing.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

I would love to hear some sort of news? I was told by the TiVo rep who sold me the Bolt that Amazon Prime's app would be supporting/outputting UHD by the end of the year, if not closer ... and yet, *crickets* from TiVo.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

Where is 4k.....


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

Bump!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

Will the Bolt support HDR whenever 4k from amazon is implemented?


----------



## BigJimOutlaw (Mar 21, 2004)

Marget mentioned on twitter that the HDMI 2.0 port can be updated to 2.0a (HDR).


----------



## SomeRandomIdiot (Jan 7, 2016)

BigJimOutlaw said:


> Marget mentioned on twitter that the HDMI 2.0 port can be updated to 2.0a (HDR).


Can the unit handle HDR...and if so, which version(s).

I have yet to see a confirmation or definitive answer on that.


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

bump!


----------



## DanzBorin (Feb 23, 2016)

Tivo customer service keeps insisting 4k should work on Amazon, but I can't get anything to work.

Any word on this?


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

bump.....


----------



## Africanlivedit (Apr 30, 2014)

bummmmmmmmmppppppppp


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

UHD is coming. It's just a mater of when. I just hope the Bolt will have access to the HDR encodes for Amazon and Netflix.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

My only fear is that 4K in the Amazon app will show up with the new horrendous Fire-TV-like UI. I used it the other day on my TV's internal app and it's just stunningly horrible and difficult to use. Here's a comparison of the new UI (on top) and the Fire TV UI:



Spoiler























The current UI is not wonderful but I find it to be tons easier to use than the new one.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

mikeyts said:


> My only fear is that 4K in the Amazon app will show up with the new horrendous Fire-TV-like UI. I used it the other day on my TV's internal app and it's just stunningly horrible and difficult to use. Here's a comparison of the new UI (on top) and the Fire TV UI:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


To me they are basically the same. And both are much, much, much better navigating than what I have on my Sony UHD TV. I really hate navigating that app. But it's currently the only way I can access UHD HDR content from Amazon. So I don't have a choice but to mess with it.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

One nice thing about the current UI is that, on platforms where UHD is available, there's a big UHD pane on the home dialog. To find UHD titles in the new UI you have to drill down about 20 rows and keep your eyes wide open while you're doing it or you might miss them; it's just asinine. (I just tried it on my TV's app; the first UHD titles show up on the 25th row of the home "genre", the 15th row of the Movies genre and the 13th row of the TV genre). And of course you have to select titles with the "UHD" label in the corner of its poster thumb; there is a second version of each such title without that label which will never get up to 2160p video .


----------



## DanzBorin (Feb 23, 2016)

My bolt won't even hold the 4K video output setting. After a while it reverts to 1080p (Automatic).

What's up with that?!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

DanzBorin said:


> My bolt won't even hold the 4K video output setting. After a while it reverts to 1080p (Automatic).
> 
> What's up with that?!


I know if I bring my Bolt out of standby, before i turn on my UHD TV, it will sometimes switch to the 1080P automatic setting. But as long as I turn the TV on first, it stays with my manual output resolutions of 720P, 1080i, 1080P24, 1080P60, 2160P24, and 2160P60.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

DanzBorin said:


> My bolt won't even hold the 4K video output setting. After a while it reverts to 1080p (Automatic).
> 
> What's up with that?!





aaronwt said:


> I know if I bring my Bolt out of standby, before i turn on my UHD TV, it will sometimes switch to the 1080P automatic setting. But as long as I turn the TV on first, it stays with my manual output resolutions of 720P, 1080i, 1080P24, 1080P60, 2160P24, and 2160P60.


There should be no reason why your Bolt should have any other checkmarks than the 2160p60 setting. Otherwise, you give your Bolt the ability to switch resolutions whenever it sees fit, depending on the broadcast or video playback. If you set it to 2160p60 like I have, it will always power on to that resolution, never toggle, and upscale any other video playback or simply play it within the 4K setting.


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

beyondthetech said:


> There should be no reason why your Bolt should have any other checkmarks than the 2160p60 setting. Otherwise, you give your Bolt the ability to switch resolutions whenever it sees fit, depending on the broadcast or video playback. If you set it to 2160p60 like I have, it will always power on to that resolution, never toggle, and upscale any other video playback or simply play it within the 4K setting.


???? My Sony UHD TV has a better scaler than the TiVo. Plus with 24P content like from Amazon and Netflix, 24P output will avoid judder with my TV.


----------



## beyondthetech (Jan 2, 2015)

aaronwt said:


> ???? My Sony UHD TV has a better scaler than the TiVo. Plus with 24P content like from Amazon and Netflix, 24P output will avoid judder with my TV.


Then just leave both 4K resolutions checked. No reason why your Bolt needs to drop your 4K TV down to 720.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

beyondthetech said:


> Then just leave both 4K resolutions checked. No reason why your Bolt needs to drop your 4K TV down to 720.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Most of the content watched from my Bolt is 720P and 1080i. Broadcast content. If I set it for 1080P then the Bolt will scale/deinterlace to 1080P and then the Tv will scale it to 2160P. By having the native resolution output it allows the TV to do all the scaling.


----------



## mikeyts (Jul 10, 2004)

I agree with aaronwt--my television's upconversion to 2160p is superior to TiVo's so I want to enable almost all resolutions in the Bolt's settings. Unfortunately Netflix on the Bolt does not work at all if I do that.


----------



## ilovedvrs (Oct 21, 2004)

does this work yet? I purchased BOLT day 1 to use with amazon 4k!!!


----------



## aaronwt (Jan 31, 2002)

ilovedvrs said:


> does this work yet? I purchased BOLT day 1 to use with amazon 4k!!!


No it doesn't. It's been sixteen months now since the Bolt was released and still no 4K from Amazon.


----------

